# Tiny bubbles,...in my glass (for the vets)



## brackish bro (Jan 22, 2010)

no but seriously is it good when your plants leak out tiny little bubbles for hours? what does this mean
?


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

Usually this comes from damage to the plant, and will stop after awhile. It's good news in that your plants are photosynthesizing, and growing well. It is oxygen or a mix of gases. A lot of planted tank enthusiasts try to get their plants to pearl (air bubbles on the plants) for the sparkling effect.


----------



## brackish bro (Jan 22, 2010)

sometimes their not even damaged they just start bubbling from the middle of the leaf


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

brackish bro said:


> sometimes their not even damaged they just start bubbling from the middle of the leaf


This means you are doing the right stuff 
You have all that the plants need, hence the pearling or the oxygen from the photosynthesis process being released. 
Now you can relax and have some opcorn: LOL


----------

